# Tuna Madness 2/18



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

Was able to get out this weekend and take advantage of the good weather. Made the run out to the lumps saturday morning at about 7am and were in the honey hole by 10am after stopping on a shrimp boat for some fresh chunk. Not much happening but sharks kings and blackfin till i hooked up with our first YFT at about 1130. Ended up getting tail wrapped but we got him in anyway. He was our biggest and went 182. We ended up catching 5 more and headed home with a full box. The other big one went 164 with the rest in the 90 area. Cheers! THEY ARE HERE!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whoa, did you trailer over, or were you on a charter? where did you leave from? Good Grief, they are some big ones


----------



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

Realtor said:


> whoa, did you trailer over, or were you on a charter? where did you leave from? Good Grief, they are some big ones


We left from Dauphin Island but it would be about a 90 mile run from pensacola maybe a little less depending on where you put in.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man!! yall was putting 'em in the boat. WTG


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

that's a lot of loins and sushi.
Thanks for report & Pics; catch 'em up.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Why can't I see trophy yellowfins? All I see are backaches.

Congrats on a great trip and some stud tunas. Added plus was the smooth seas.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

HELL of a post; great pics....tks n congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

dang!!! nice... what lake is that?

rich


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Man way to put em in the boat!!! That’s a seriously impressive haul.... what a trip!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome fish, I bet you guys were grinning all the way home!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nick, u da man!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

hell of a weekend out there thats for sure. i was in that sea foam green sea hunter in the back of the second picture and we caught a mess as well


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

There be monsters! Nice haul.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*tuna*

Never heard of the lumps or ship boats out of Mobile. Can you give some more info about were you were?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

hell of a day for sure. those are some fatties!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats ! While I am happy for you I have to admit I'm a little green too.....:thumbup:


----------

